# All of a sudden its starting to feel real...



## 2bamum (May 28, 2011)

I guess this email is more of an introductions.

I am 40 years old single female and want to become a mother with IVF using donor sperm.  Today, i went to my doc to ask for scans and hormone tests to see if my body is actually still capable of producing a baby. Leaving the doctors office I did get a pang of nerves - suddenly realising that my journey has started. I am sure it will be a challenging journey ie. I am living overseas away from family and friends (working for a uk company) sooo, will be doing this entirely alone...on a modest pay packet! 

I think I am leaning towards trying Vista hermosa - has anyone had treatment there using their own eggs?

Anyhow, thought i would introduce myself and seek your views and comments


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi 2BAmum, welcome to the thread, it is a daunting process at the beginning but as time goes by you will gradually get to know more info and the ladies on here have a wealth of knowledge! I'm afraid I don't know anything about Vista Hermosa but perhaps someone will reply who does, otherwise might be worth a look at the international boards?
best of luck on your journey x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome 2bamum.  I relate to when it all started to feel real.  Last October when I was diagnosed with low fertility and my entire life changed course in a way I could never imagine I was in shock.  Now 7 months later I am 3.5 months pregnant (Stimulated IUI with donor sperm) and still am getting to grips with it!

As an aside: using the word "overseas" it seems you may be american?  I'm a transplanted yank (been here for 15 years) and all my family are in the US.  I've got so much support from my friends here and my work is very supportive.  I'm also really happy I've chosen to stay in the UK to have my children.  Just to say you are not alone.

Ask what you like and there are loads of single girlies on here who can help!

Dawn


----------



## 2bamum (May 28, 2011)

Hi and thank you sweetsa and dawncwuk! Thanks soo much for the welcome...

It is so very nice to know that I can raise any questions here...

 ^


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hello 2BaMum,


Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the singlies boards...I'm sure almost any question can be answered by the fab ladies on here    


xxx


----------

